# [BlueJ] NullPointerException: null



## manuu (10. Mai 2006)

Hi,
beim ausführes einer Klasse bekomme ich immer eine NullPointerException: null Fehlermeldung. 


```
import sum.kern.*;

public class Hauptprogramm
{
	// Objektbeziehungen
	Bildschirm derBildschirm;
	Stift meinStift;
	Maus dieMaus;
	Bär derBär;
	
	/**
	 * Initialisierung fuer Objekte der Klasse Hauptprogramm
	 */
	public Hauptprogramm()
	{
		// Objektbeziehungen herstellen
		derBildschirm = new Bildschirm(800, 600);
		meinStift = new Stift();
		derBär = new Bär();
		
		
		derBär.zeichne();
		do
		{
		derBär.bewege();
        }while(!dieMaus.doppelKlick());
	}

}
```

Das ist der Quellcode dazu. Kann mir vllt jemand helfen??

PS: ja ich weiß, dass BlueJ ein total blödes Programm ist, doch leider müssen wir damit in der Schule arbeiten.


gruß MaNuu


----------



## norman (10. Mai 2006)

du willst die methode doppelKlick() der klasse Maus ausführen. und das machst du über die variable dieMaus. aber dieMaus ist null, und hat somit keine methoden. 

du musst eine Instanz von Maus erstellen, also Maus dieMaus = new Maus(); oder so..


----------



## manuu (10. Mai 2006)

ach ja sicher!!! hab ich ganz vergessen und garnicht gesehen. dank dir


----------

